# blinking netgear fa410tx.

## btregre

ok so here goes...when i went to install gentoo it told me to configure my network card (pcmcia Netgear fa410tx).  for the longest time it would not work.  i left it alone for a while and came back to find out it was working and proceeded with the install.  now i cannot get it to work...here's what it does.  i hear no comforting beeps on boot up.  about halfway through boot up the lights (link, activity, 100mbit) on the card blink (all of them at the same time).  I cannot get on the internet.  i have pcmcia compiled into my kernal and the appropriate driver (i think) for my network card.  also from reading other messages in the laptop forum, i found out that i have not emerged pcmcia-cs.

----------

## chadh

Do you want to be able to eject/insert the card?  If so, make sure you compile your driver as a module and install pcmcia-cs. 

I am going to post my message (referenced in a couple other posts here) in this Laptops Forum, so see if that helps.

----------

## btregre

thankee

----------

